# First poster for Thor



## min0 lee (Dec 10, 2010)

First poster for Thor - Den of Geek


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 10, 2010)

I just want Hulk to fuck him up.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 10, 2010)

Who is that ?  

Is it cristian bale..? boy, don't turn your back on me!


----------



## Nightowl (Dec 10, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> First poster for Thor - Den of Geek


 

I'll take the leather suit, match it with my honey, and its on!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 10, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> I just want Hulk to fuck him up.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 10, 2010)

And many more..

Hulk's best fight was...


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 10, 2010)

First 2 minutes.  Best Comic turned cartoon battle Ive seen...

Tu.tv - Videos de Arte y animaciones - Video: Hulk Vs Wolverine Cartoon (2009) Part 2 of 4


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 10, 2010)

Found a few more pics.

Never seen this guy before ?


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 11, 2010)

blazeftp said:


> Found a few more pics.
> 
> Never seen this guy before ?



Hmmm, never seen him either, but he looks like he can swing that hammer with some force.

Actually, that looks like a good left handed golf swing, minus the interlocking or overlapping fingers.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 11, 2010)

Trailer


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 12, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 12, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> Trailer



Looks good.

Nice to see a new face on the big screen.
One with a decent build instead of another 140lb guy trying to be a super hero.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 12, 2010)

Chris Hemsworth is not really new. He's been in some things you may have seen: George Kirk in the recent Star Trek, a suspect in A Perfect Getaway, an unwilling robber in Cash.

His little brother Liam has been dating Miley Cyrus for a while.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 12, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 13, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> Trailer



I honestly dont think it looks all that great.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 20, 2011)

YouTube - 'Thor' Trailer 2 HD


----------



## vortrit (Feb 20, 2011)

I hope it's better than the last Hulk movie.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Feb 21, 2011)

There's actually a movie, animated ofcourse. Thor vs Hulk.

Ya Thor gets fucked up.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 20, 2011)

YouTube - C2E2: Thor Panel


----------



## PainandGain (Mar 21, 2011)

Gregzs said:


> YouTube - 'Thor' Trailer 2 HD



WTF! Why did a taser take him down in the intro???
Seriously, Thor taken down by a taser?

I hate plot holes, especially one so glaring.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 22, 2011)

PainandGain said:


> WTF! Why did a taser take him down in the intro???
> Seriously, Thor taken down by a taser?
> 
> I hate plot holes, especially one so glaring.


 
? 

I guess that part of the trailer about Odin stripping him of his powers and casting him down to Earth got by you.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 25, 2011)

*Kenneth Branagh On THOR; New Image Features A Kneeling Chris Hemsworth! *

Along with director Kenneth Branagh speaking in-depth on the film overall, a new image from Marvel's _THOR_ features a kneeling Chris Hemsworth in Asgard, be-sided by his helmet! 

In chatting with the UK's *Daily Mail* from an editing suite in Los Angeles, where he was overseeing post-production and the installation of visual effects, Kenneth Branagh, director of Marvel's much-anticipated _THOR_ movie, speaks in-depth on fan reactions, assembling such an ensemble cast, and his oncoming approach. Also featuring a new image from the film, check it out! 




*On casting Chris Hemsworth & Tom Hiddleston in their pivotal roles...* 
_‘I feel with those guys like I did with [Kate Winslet as Ophelia in his 1995 Hamlet] years ago. When you’re seeing somebody who is going to make an impression in a film that means that their life is going to change. That’s exciting! We were sending them books on Scandinavia, or family dynamics, or sibling rivalry,’_​
_‘I’ve been in the audience when the phwoars kick off,’_ Branagh laughed. _‘He (Hemsworth) is able to bring to this god all the physical beauty and magnificence he can muster. He’s got romance, he’s got humour — and he’s got a twinkle in his eye. ‘He also has what the part needs; he can be quite primal. There’s a compelling mixture of things and he absolutely answers the brief of what a god/superhero should be.’_​

*On the set's atmosphere with an ensemble cast...* 
_With Hopkins playing Odin and Hemsworth and Hiddleston as his sons, there was a heady atmosphere on the set,_ Branagh said. He explained that the characters _‘love each other . . . they’re a close-knit, passionate family but they all have very strong ideas and it was interesting, this dynamic on set; this immense respect from Chris and Tom for Tony, who is sort of a god to them anyway’. ‘Everybody’s in this terrific opportunity of a film and they’re all hungry actors, and they were all going at it,’_ Branagh said. _‘Think of tennis. They were playing tennis with partners who were lifting their game.’_​

*On casting Oscar-winning Natalie Portman, who brought the story down to earth...* 
_‘We delivered the script to her while she was taking a ballet class. She was eight months into preparation for Black Swan and prepared for Black Swan during rehearsals for us. I never rehearsed with Natalie without her leg being up over her head._ _‘Any time I gave her a note, she was leaning against a wall with her toe over the top of her head. It was fantastically impressive,’_ he added. ​

*Approaching Thor as oncoming director three years ago...* 
_‘I didn’t want to be bound in either the world of the gods or in some Viking-era earth. My starting point was that this should be a coming-of-age story about a hot-headed young man, entitled and empowered, dangerous and making mistakes, who is banished by his father.’ ‘I was in the middle of my Scandinavian period,’_ he joked. _‘I’ve done my gloomy Dane, I’ve done my melancholy Swede and now I’m doing my naughty Norseman!’_​

Hitting theaters in just over a month, _THOR_ premieres May 6, in 3D! 

Kenneth Branagh On THOR; New Image Features A Kneeling Chris Hemsworth!


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 25, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


> There's actually a movie, animated ofcourse. Thor vs Hulk.
> 
> Ya *Thor gets fucked up*.



Even that is an understatement.


----------



## PainandGain (Mar 28, 2011)

Gregzs said:


> ?
> 
> I guess that part of the trailer about Odin stripping him of his powers and casting him down to Earth got by you.



Yes, I never heard/saw that in any trailer, but i only watched the one so..


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 28, 2011)

*Kenneth Branagh On The Controversy Surrounding Idris Elba's Casting In Thor *

When Idris Elba wast cast as Heimdal in Thor, it caused some controversy in certain camps. Now while speaking to Empire Branagh addresses this. In short? He thinks "it's daft".. 
Reaction to Elba's casting as(the decidedly whiter God) Heimdal in Marvel's _Thor_ ranged from some mildly put out fans who wanted the character portrayed onscreen as he is on the page, to outright racism when some fanatical groups went on the rampage over it. 






Speaking to Empire, the director of _Thor_ Kenneth Branagh gives his thoughts on this.. 

_"Idris Elba is a fantastic actor - we were lucky to get him. He provides all the characteristics we need from Asgard's gatekeeper, the man who says, "Thou shalt not pass". When Idris Elba says that, you know you're gonna have a problem. He's smart, intelligent, handsome and an absolute joy to work with. If you have a chance to have a great actor in the part, everything else is irrelevant. 

"If you're going to say the colour of his skin matters in a story like this, look at 50 years of Thor comics to see how many ways great artists have bent alleged 'rules'. Look at the Norse myths to see the way they confounded and contradicted themselves. That whole 'controversy' was a surprising - and daft - moment."_​
Kenneth Branagh On The Controversy Surrounding Idris Elba's Casting In Thor


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 29, 2011)

Look for Hawkeye out of costume:

More Details On Hawkeye's Thor Cameo, Wakanda Teased In Captain America!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 29, 2011)

Gregzs said:


> *Kenneth Branagh On The Controversy Surrounding Idris Elba's Casting In Thor *
> 
> When Idris Elba wast cast as Heimdal in Thor, it caused some controversy in certain camps. Now while speaking to Empire Branagh addresses this. In short? He thinks "it's daft"..
> Reaction to Elba's casting as(the decidedly whiter God) Heimdal in Marvel's _Thor_ ranged from some mildly put out fans who wanted the character portrayed onscreen as he is on the page, to outright racism when some fanatical groups went on the rampage over it.
> ...



Wow, did he say a whole lot of nothing.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 29, 2011)

Chris Hemsworth Talks THOR; At One Point Out-Muscled His Costume!


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 29, 2011)

PainandGain said:


> Yes, I never heard/saw that in any trailer, but i only watched the one so..


 

Well there are more than one. 

YouTube - Thor - Official Trailer HD 1080p


----------



## Curt James (Mar 30, 2011)

AKIRA said:


> Hulk's best fight was...


----------



## quadluver (Mar 30, 2011)

That fucking sledge hammer looks sweet.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 30, 2011)

Thor full clip

First Movie Clip From THOR Unleashed!


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 31, 2011)

quadluver said:


> That fucking sledge hammer looks sweet.


 
Kneel before the Hammer:

2 New Images From THOR


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 8, 2011)

I am the Mighty....  We need a snooze smilie.

New Thor Clip Featuring Jane Foster


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 10, 2011)

Behind the scenes clip

YouTube - Manhattan_7_11_FINAL_H264_3_3_11.m4v


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 14, 2011)

SEXY SIF! Jaimie Alexander's Maxim Interview and Photoshoot


----------



## DOMS (Apr 14, 2011)

Gregzs said:


> Behind the scenes clip
> 
> YouTube - Manhattan_7_11_FINAL_H264_3_3_11.m4v



It really looks like they're doing it right.  They depiction of Asgard is awesome (in the true sense of the word). I also like the juxtaposition of the Asgard and the sleep American town. A very good idea.

Now it just comes down to the plot and dialog.

Oh, and I hope they keep the use of the steady-cam to a minimum.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 16, 2011)

Five Brand New Images From Thor And A Few Seconds Of New Footage Revealed!


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 18, 2011)

Empire Review Thor. What's Their Verdict?


----------



## tommyel56 (Apr 20, 2011)

NICE POST (Just trying to get my post count to 50 so I can PM... SORRY!)


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 21, 2011)

YouTube - Little Thor


----------



## DOMS (Apr 21, 2011)

Embedded






YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 21, 2011)

Thought that was real cute.
Anyone notice the dogs plate says Loki and the licence plate spells out Asgard?


----------



## SRX (Apr 21, 2011)

Looks like something good to watch


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 21, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> Thought that was real cute.
> Anyone notice the dogs plate says Loki and the licence plate spells out Asgard?


 

Yeah! Also the mom's mug and the air freshener inside the car were Iron Man refs. 

New On-Set Images From THOR Revealed!


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 21, 2011)

YouTube Video











Fuck Thor.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 30, 2011)

6 days left...

Ten Minutes Of Behind-The-Scenes Footage From THOR Revealed!


----------



## Gregzs (May 8, 2011)

VIDEO: Kenneth Branagh On Thor's Post Credit Scene!


----------

